# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Выгрузки - Загрузки >  Выгрузка-загрузка в формате xml

## Jerom

Доброго времени суток. Подскажите, по XML была обработка "Выгрузка и загрузка данных XML", которая сейчас не дружит с последней на данный момент (2.3.9.42) Розницей. Стандартная по InterpriseData имеет всё же ограниченный список переносимого, в частности она не умеет РМК, чеки, штрихкоды...Чем можно переносить из свободного данную информацию?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго времени суток. Подскажите, по XML была обработка "Выгрузка и загрузка данных XML", которая сейчас не дружит с последней на данный момент (2.3.9.42) Розницей. Стандартная по InterpriseData имеет всё же ограниченный список переносимого, в частности она не умеет РМК, чеки, штрихкоды...Чем можно переносить из свободного данную информацию?


Что значит "не дружит"? Обработка универсальная, работает с любой конфигурацией. Есть для обычного и управляемого приложения. https://helpf.pro/faq/view/1288.html

----------


## Jerom

Спасибо, с перепугу забыл отключить проверку опасных действий пользователя :)

----------

